# wiedermal tvout



## stsieger (20. September 2003)

folgendes problem:
ich will mir ne mp3-kiste bauen (auch bissel zum surfen) - allerdings fürs wohnzimmer!
ergo es muss ne grafikkarte her mit tv-out, weil ich die ganze geschichte nur übern fernseher mir anschauen will. nun habe ich gehört, dass bei einigen oder allen? grafikkarten der tv-out bei jedem neubooten aktiviert werden muss. das will ich aber nicht der pc-moni soll raus aus der stube ... nur einmal zum installen soll er da stehen.
eure erfahrungen und vorschläge?


----------



## Horusab (22. September 2003)

also meine tvouts' funktioniert ohne reboot.
(NVIDIA GeForce 2 MX / ATi Radeon 9000 .....)
die zugehörigen tools arbeiten auch ohne probleme
(NVIDIA: tvtool, ATi: windows eigenschaften...)
mfg horusab


----------

